# Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62



## Luke_92 (12. Februar 2017)

*Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Lüfter sind mir viel zu laut, und ich weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll. 
Komponenten sind folgende:

i7 7700k geköpft und auf 4,7ghz übertaktet bei 1,3V
Asus Strix GTX 1070
MSI Z270 Gaming M5
2x8GB DDR4 g.skill trident z 3200mhz
Gehäuse ist ein Corsair Carbide 400C

die Wakü ist in der Front eingebaut, die Lüfter in Pull Anordnung, allerdings sind nicht die mitgelieferten Lüfter drauf, sondern 2 Corsair SP140 welche als "high static pressure" Lüfter angeführt sind. 
die 2 nzxt Lüfter hab ich oben an der Front ebenfalls in Pull Anordnung, und hinten ist noch ein 120mm be quiet pure wings dran. 
die nzxt habe ich im Bios so eingestellt, dass sie erst ab 45 Grad Gehäuse Temp. beginnen zu drehen, also quasi nur wenn im System eine Belastung von einem Game oder einer anderen Anwendung kommt. der be quiet ist auch auf einen sehr ruhigen Betrieb eingestellt, dreht sich aber immer. 

die beiden Corsair Lüfter schließt man ja mit dem Kraken zusammen (also nicht direkt am Mainboard an die Sys Fan Anschlüsse), und über den internen USB Anschluss wird das alles von der CAM Software geregelt, welche auf silent Betrieb (da gibts einen vorgefertigen Modus) eingestellt ist. die Lüfter Drehzahl lt. CAM ist aber auch im idle immer über 2400 Umdrehungen,  also wird die Software vermutlich die Summe der Drehzahlen von beiden Lüfter anzeigen, dennoch ist das sehr hoch und auch nicht gerade leise. 

jetzt habe ich folgendes probiert, aber viel besser wurde es auch nicht:
ich hab mir ein y-kabel für Lüfter gekauft, und beide Corsair über das Kabel an den CPU-Fan Anschluss gehängt, macht ja durchaus Sinn da die ja den Radiator kühlen, und je heißer die CPU, je heißer der Radiator und desto mehr arbeiten die Lüfter. aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht.
habe ich einfach eine schlechte Lüfterwahl getroffen? was könnte man sonst empfehlen mit gutem statischem Druck und halbwegs leise, bzw. Lüfter die auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen überhaupt noch laufen?
oder ist das Corsair Gehäuse einfach kein "Silent Gehäuse"? 

könnte man sonst noch was anders machen?
wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp.

Wärmeleitpaste ist übrigens Flüssigmetall,  die CPU Temp. ist in einem guten Maß, idle zw. 28 und 34 Grad, Prime95 (aber nur 10 min Durchgang) max. 67 Grad, und gestern nach 2 Stunden P3D Flugsimulator welcher mit den richtigen Addons enorm an der CPU zieht (ein Kern dauerhaft 100% Last, die anderen sind auch sehr gut ausgelastet) zwischen 52 und 63 Grad in etwa. 

Nachtrag: gerade fiel mir noch was ein: ich könnte die nzxt Lüfter noch in Push anordnung dazu geben, das sollte sich mit der GTX 1070 gerade noch ausgehen, dann könnte ja die Lüfter dank der push/pull anordnung weniger drehen bei gleicher Kühlleistung? und oben im Gehäuse würde ich noch 2 alte be quiet 120er anschließen, fürs erste reicht das vollkommen. 

VG
Lukas


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Also, dass die Corsair Lüfis nun wahrlich keine super tollen Lüfis sind, ist ja auch hinlänglich bekannt  Ebenso die NZXT, was ja ein bissel auch damit erklärt wird, dass Amis nen feuchten Furz auf Lautstärke geben, solange man max. Kühlleistung hat. Merkt man gut bei Amiprodukten, deren Lüfis sind extrem selten mal leise (bei der Swiftech AIO waren sie halbwegs leise). Guckst du dich mal bissel im Wakü-Bereich um, so wirst du gleich sehen, welche Lüfis andere Leute nutzen. Die meisten schwören auf Noctua, die sind was vom besten überhaupt oder dan ndie Noiseblocker eLoop oder die neueren Silent Wings 3. Sind halt nicht ganz billig, aber gut bis sehr gute Lüfis kosten nun mal auch bissel was.
Das andere Problem ist: viele Lüfis mögen es gar nicht, wenn sie die Luft durch Mesh anziehen müssen und erzeugen dann meist ein für viele Nutzer unangenehmes Geräusch. Dieses hab ich z.B. mit den eLoop B12-2 in der Front meines Shinobi: selbst bei 500 U/min hör ich die recht gut. Wusste damals beim Kauf aber auch nicht, dass das Gitter vom Case da ein problem sein könnt. Auf meinen beiden AIOs nutze ich hingegen mittlerweile nur noch Silent Wings 3, die für mich(!) den besten Kompro aus Leistung und Lautstärke bieten. Von so Marketingzeugs wie "High Static Pressure" lass ich mich nicht mehr verleiten, denn erstens braucht man solche gar nicht zwingend und zweitens sind solche oftmals lauter als eigentlich nötig (nicht bzgl. Lager oder so, aber beim Luftgeräusch).
Übrigens, deine Kraken ist bis auf die Optik absolut identisch zu meiner Cryorig A80, beide werden von Asetek gebaut und bauen auf gleicher Pumpe und Radiator auf. Und wie gesagt, bei mir werkeln die Silent Wings 3 und hab bis heute weder Temperaturprobleme, noch Geräuschprobleme (vorallem weil sie nie gross aufdrehen müssen). Und bzgl. der Regelung, da spielt halt schon ne Rolle, wo sie angeschlossen werden. Wenn man 3 Pin Lüfis an nem PWM Header anschliesst und im UEFI dann nicht auf Spannungsregelung stellt, dann dreht der Lüfi logischerweise immer mit 100%. Da nützen dann auch keine Tools was, ist halt ne Eigenart von PWM  Solltest du jedoch 4 Pin Lüfis an nem 4 Pin Header haben, dann ist es wohl was anderes. Leider schreibst du nicht, ob du 3 Pin oder PWM Lüfis hast.


----------



## Luke_92 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

na gut dann ist das Problem ja klar  ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie bin ich in diesen blöden LED Warn gefallen, und habe mich daher für die Corsair entschieden mit weißen LEDs. das sind übrigens 3 Pin Lüfter also kein PWM. 
ich werde mir mal die 3 von dir genannten ansehen, der Noctua ist mir eh selber auch bekannt, von dem schwärmen die Leute gerade nur so, aber ich habe ein Gehäuse mit einer Glasseite da das ganze optisch schon was hermacht, und da konnte ich mich so blöd es klingen mag, mich mit dem Design von dem Noctua einfach nicht anfreunden, der BQ wäre da was anderes. dass einige Lüfter die Pullanordnung nicht mögen wusste ich nicht, das war aber bei mir auch nur auf den LED Effekt der Lüfter zurück zu führen, werde das dann zunächst mit Push Anordnung versuchen. 
da ich 3 Pin Lüfter habe, wird vermutlich die CAM Software das gar nicht richtig steuern können, und ich fahre mit meiner Lösung leiser.
die Silent Wings sind PWM, ich denke glatt, ich werde mein Glück damit versuchen wenn du auch mit guter Erfahrung berichten kannst  danke mal für deine Hilfe, ich werde mal 2 ordern und bei Bedarf vielleicht noch 2 dazu

Gruß


----------



## thoast3 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Wenn dir eine Beleuchtung gefällt, kannst du dir auch diese Lüfter anschauen: Thermaltake Riing 14 LED RGB (CL-F043-PL14SW-A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind halt ziemlich teuer. Die Lautstärke fällt auch etwas höher aus als bei den Silent Wings 3, dafür haben sie auch etwas mehr Power.


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Noctua hat nicht nur die kackbraunen Lüfis, sondern mit den Redux auch schön graue oder dann die Industrial in schwarz. Die Industrial sind aber weniger was für Lärmvermeider  Die Thermaltake Riing sind sicher auch nicht übel, wenn es blinki-blinki machen soll, nur sind die halt auch nicht grad die billigsten  Meistens kann man eh davon ausgehen, dass bei LED Lüfis in vielen Fällen billigere Lager zum Einsatz kommen und sie drum nicht ganz so leise sind wie ihre Non-LED Brüder. Dies trifft aber eben nicht auf alle zu, die Riing sind z.B. so ne Ausnahme.
Zudem gibt es viele LED Lüfis, die ein blödes Manko haben (grad 3 Pin Modelle): wird der Lüfi gedrosselt, wird auch die LED schwächer. Sieht dann ab und zu echt doof aus. Ist mit ein Grund, warum ich mittlerweile keine LED Lüfis mehr nutze, sondern lieber nen LED Strip: der leuchtet konstant und ich kann den ganzen Raum betonen, nicht nur den Bereich wo die Lüfis sitzen


----------



## thoast3 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Richtig; da sollte man bei den Riing aufpassen, die RGB-Riings sind 4-Pin-Lüfter (streng genommen sogar 5-Pin), während die Single-Color-Riings 3-Pin-Luffis sind.


----------



## Luke_92 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

die Riing Lüfter währen in der Tat interessant, die habe ich selber auch schon in Betracht gezogen, jedoch wollte ich nicht nur so einen RGB Ring sondern dass die Lüfterfläche "erleuchtet" ist. aber egal ich lass das Thema, da eine Push Anordnung mehr Sinn macht wegen Lautstärke, und hinter dem Radiator gehen die LED Lüfter eh unter 
es werden jetzt die Silent Wings und gut ists, LED Strip habe ich mir auch gerade gekauft, die machen wirklich mehr her und das Gehäuse ist ordentlich ausgeleuchtet. 
aber mir sind die viel zu hell, kann ich das steuern? ich habe ein MSI 270 Gaming M5 Board, da gibts für 5050 LEDs eh so einen schönen Anschluss, und mit MSI Gaming App wird das gesteuert, das steuert aber zu gleich auch die Mainboard Mystic Lights mit, eine Einstellung der Hellgikeit gibt es nicht, ebenso kann man keine unterschiedlichen Modi bzw. von Strip und Mystic lights einstellen, zb. dass die Mystic lights ganz aus sind. gibt es da eine bessere Software dafür? oder gar ein Programm, welches auch die nzxt bzw. die GTX Lichter in einem steuern kann?

das sind übrigens diese LED Strips: BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic RGB-LED-Strip - 60cm, 30 LEDs


----------



## thoast3 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber die Strips funktionieren nur an einem ASUS-RGB-Header oder Bitfenix-LED-Controller...


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Die RGB-Header sind nicht properitär, die sollten mit jedem LED-Streifen funktionieren.


> By simply connecting any 12V RGB LED strip to the 4-pin Mystic Light  Extension RGB-strip header gamers can sync colors to any style they  choose.



In der Caseking Kundenbewertung  hat das zum Beispiel jemand an ein Gigabyte GA-X99-Designare angesteckt und es funktioniert.


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Jaaaa, diese LED Strips... Nun, ich nutze eben noch die alte NZXT LED Lichterkette, die wird an ne kleine Platine (welche an nem PCI Slot sitzt) angeschlossen und dort kann man dann per Knopf ein-/ausschalten und die Helligkeit in 3 Stufen einstellen. Ziehe so eine Lösung oder vergleichbare halt den neueren Mobo-LED-Konfigs vor, da ich mit so nem Teil eben völlig unabhängig vom Mobo und dessen Features bin. Die Sache mit dem Aura-Gedöhns bzw. dem MSI Pendant ist ja schön und gut, doch entweder muss man dann beim nächsten Mobo wieder zu so nem Teil greifen oder kann dann eben seine LEDs nicht mehr nutzen (ausser man kann sie zusätzlich über nen separaten Controller regeln).
Die von mir ist aber auch nicht perfekt, die hat auch ein komisches Manko: hat man ein ATX Board und steckt die Slotblende in nen Slot, wo sie dann Kontakt zum Mobo und Case hat, dann funzt sie plötzlich nicht mehr. Musst sie drum beim früheren ATX P7P55D mit Tesa isolieren. Jetzt mit dem mATX ist es kein Problem mehr, hab es einfach unterhalb vom Board eingesteckt. Warum es aber zu ner Funktionsstörung führte, wenn es Board UND Case berührte, ist mir ein Rätsel 

Die Silent Wings 3 sind ganz ok am Radi, wobei man da ja noch die Wahl der Folterqual hat: normal oder High Speed. Ich entschied mich für die High Speed, auch wenn sie aktuell nie über 800-1000 U/min drehen und so auch die normalen gereicht hätten. Denn bei mir im 5. Stock, bei 12h Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer, wird die Hütte teils abartig heiss (ist kein Witz, im Sommer fühlt es sich dan ndraussen gar kühl an, während man in der Wohnung gegart wird) und da wollt ich mir halt ein Sicherheitspolster lassen. Lieber haben und nicht nutzen als nutzen wollen und nicht können


----------



## Luke_92 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

funktionieren tut es schon, ich hab sie ja schon angeschlossen  es sind von der Technik 5050 LEDs mit 4 Pin Anschluss, und das funktioniert überall wo man das anschließen kann  jedoch nervt mich die Steuerung halt, dieses Asus AURA Programm habe ich jetzt endlich gefunden, aber irgendwie lässt es sich nicht öffnen, vermutlich geht das nur mit einem Asus Board. MSI hat leider außer der Gaming App, keine Software. 

achja die High speed variante gibt es auch noch, ich werde gleich diese nehmen, wenn die Drehzahl nicht benötigt wird dann auch gut, und sonst hat man für den Fall die Reserve


----------



## Luke_92 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

So mittlerweile sind die Silent Wings 3 eingebaut in Push Konfiguration, ein Traum  im idle nahezu unhörbar, bei ca. 400-600rpm, vor allem auch das Geräusch welches sie abgeben, ist wesentlich angenehmer als das von den Corsair Lüftern. Und die BQ sind auch 4 Pin PWM. Und unter Last sind sie natürlich wahrnehmbar, aber auch da ganz gut erträglich, wesentlich besser als vorher und bei minimal besseren Temperaturen. Allerdings funktionieren die Lüfter nicht, wenn ich sie direkt mit der nzxt zusammenschließe, das verstehe ich nicht. Beim starten drehen sie sich kurz, und das wars dann. Die CAM Software zeigt auch 25% Drehzahl an, aber sie drehen sich nicht, das ist merkwürdig. Die anderen Lüfter funktionieren damit schon.
Daher habe ich jetzt wieder per y-adapter beide an den CPU-Fan Anschluss gegeben und fertig, ist mir eh lieber so, das ist wesentlich besser regelbar.
Vielen Dank nochmals für den Tipp 

VG
Lukas


----------



## Daywalker78 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Naja das ist ja nicht Sinn der sache. Die Lüfter sollten schon über die Kraken laufen. Ich habe auch die X62 und sogar mit Original Lüfter, selbst diese sind nicht zu hören! Trotz alledem sollte das ganze auch mit anderen Lüftern klappen.


----------



## Luke_92 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

ja das meine ich auch, aber ich weiß nicht so recht was ich machen sollte... hast du eine Idee?


----------



## Daywalker78 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Eventuell liegt es daran das die SW nicht mit so wenig Saft laufen. Würde an deine Stelle wieder die Originalen nehmen, die laufen doch mega leise. Habe jetzt sogar noch 2 Gehäuselüfter mit an die Kraken geklemmt, laufen Perfekt! Sind auch NZXT Lüfter.


----------



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

ich habe in der CAM Software dann schon einen anderen Modus gewählt, 50% Fan Drehzahl, dennoch rührten die sich nicht. und außerdem funktioniert eine sehr geringe Drehzahl ja auch über den CPU Fan Anschluss am Motherboard.
ich werds mal mit den originalen versuchen, Geldvewschwendung war das jetzt aber schon mächtig.... aber dann nehme ich die BQ oben am Gehäuse zum luft raussaugen


----------



## Daywalker78 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Hat es geklappt mit den Lüftern?


----------



## Luke_92 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

ich habe mich zwischenzeitlich an den nzxt support gewandt, der teilte mir gleich mit, dass Probleme mit den BQ Lüfter bekannt sind, und ich versuchen soll die Drehzahl zu erhöhen, das habe ich ja auch schon ohne Erfolg versucht.
habe gestern dann die nzxt lüfter wieder an den Radi montiert in Push Anordnung, und die BQ als Gehäuselüfter oben drauf in Pull Konfiguration.

jetzt ist es sogar noch leiser als vorher  scheint so, als würden die nzxt in push total leise sein, als pull oben am gehäuse waren sie extrem laut, auch wenn sie sich nur unter höherer Temp. drehten. die BQ oben drauf in Pull Anordnung sind wunderbar leise, somit 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe  wobei ich von der 2. Fliege vorher gar nichts wusste  und mit der CAM Software kann man die Lüfter jetzt wesentlich besser steuern, sehr sympatisch das Program.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Die Silent Wings 3 haben wohl ein nicht ganz so unkompliziertem PWM IC. Am Aquaero haben die Teilweise auch eine recht seltsamen Drehzahlverlauf, wo sich über Strecken nix tut und dann innerhalb eines % die Drehzahl stark verändert wird. An Mainboards fällt das nicht auf, soll angeblich an der Stepdown Schaltung liegen.

Schon bisschen blöd


----------



## Chimera (1. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*



Luke_92 schrieb:


> jetzt ist es sogar noch leiser als vorher  scheint so, als würden die nzxt in push total leise sein, als pull oben am gehäuse waren sie extrem laut, auch wenn sie sich nur unter höherer Temp. drehten. die BQ oben drauf in Pull Anordnung sind wunderbar leise, somit 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe



Dass die Lüfter im pullbetrieb jeweils deutlich lauter agieren, ist ja auch logisch, denn sie müssen die Luft durch ein Gitternetz ziehen und dies erzeugt fast immer Nebengeräusche. Bestes Beispiel: meine B12-2 eLoop in der Front vom Shinobi (also Pull). Die hört man selbst aus 5m Entfernung mit  500-600 U/min noch rauschend zu Werke gehen. Wenn ich die beiden jedoch in den Deckel montiere und sie somit pushed wirken, sind sie bei 500-600 U/min ganz ok. Und wenn schon ein so dünnes Gitternetz vom Case für solche Störgeräusche sorgen kann, dann ist es bei nem dickeren Radi ja auch nur logischer, oder  ?


----------



## Luke_92 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

ja im  Nachhinein ist man dann immer schlauer und es erscheint einem logisch  hauptsache das Problem ist jetzt geklärt


----------



## Tra6zon (15. März 2017)

*Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*

Um nochmal zu Chimera's Vorschlag zu kommen:
Ich habe auch die Silent Wings 3 auf meinem CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 240 Pro.
In Pull-Konfiguration  Leichtes Luftrauschen nehme ich wahr ansonsten ist alles ruhig und kühl hier. Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich ca. 30 cm entfernt vom PC sitze (PC ist auf dem Tisch).
Also absolut empfehlenswerte Lüfter


----------



## d0m1nu5 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter viel zu laut - NZXT x62*



Daywalker78 schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es daran das die SW nicht mit so wenig Saft laufen. Würde an deine Stelle wieder die Originalen nehmen, die laufen doch mega leise. Habe jetzt sogar noch 2 Gehäuselüfter mit an die Kraken geklemmt, laufen Perfekt! Sind auch NZXT Lüfter.



Ich weiß es ist schön bisschen länger her aber bin zufällig über dein Post gestolpert, ich habe auch die x62 und habe die beiden Gehäuselüfter mit an die kraken geschlossen also ab die zwei übrigen steckplätze. Irgendwie kann sie dann aber über CAM nicht regeln und sie laufen immer auf 100%.

Wie hast du das hinbekommen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

